# How many worldmark points are charged per day with an interval international hotel stay?



## cpamomma (May 24, 2022)

We are thinking about doing an exchange on Interval International for a hotel for three nights.  I can't find where it says how many worldmark points will be taken per night for the hotel exchange.  Has anyone done this?  Thanks


----------



## Mongoose (May 24, 2022)

cpamomma said:


> We are thinking about doing an exchange on Interval International for a hotel for three nights.  I can't find where it says how many worldmark points will be taken per night for the hotel exchange.  Has anyone done this?  Thanks


It varies based on the size of unit you select.  I believe it takes a full weeks worth of credits.  Probably based on Red Season.  If you choose to trade for 2BR you get more credit than a 1BR.  I pulled this off WMOwners.  It’s for weeks But I think the Red Season applies.
The following credits are charged for II/RCI exchanges:

Size...........Red.......Yellow(White).....Green(Blue)
Studio........8000......6000..................4000
1BR............9000......7000..................5000
2BR............10000.....8000..................6000
3BR............12000.....9000..................7000
Flexchange/Instant Exchange
..................4000......4000..................4000


----------



## dioxide45 (May 24, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> It varies based on the size of unit you select.  I believe it takes a full weeks worth of credits.  Probably based on Red Season.  If you choose to trade for 2BR you get more credit than a 1BR.  I pulled this off WMOwners.  It’s for weeks But I think the Red Season applies.
> The following credits are charged for II/RCI exchanges:
> 
> Size...........Red.......Yellow(White).....Green(Blue)
> ...


Isn't this the chart for week long II exchanges? I think the OP is wanting to do some type of Hotel Exchange. A seldom used product offered by II where you can book into hotels by using your timeshare. The best way to determine the number of points is to go through the process and see how many points it wants to charge. I suspect it varies based on a lot of factors.


----------



## Mongoose (May 24, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Isn't this the chart for week long II exchanges? I think the OP is wanting to do some type of Hotel Exchange. A seldom used product offered by II where you can book into hotels by using your timeshare. The best way to determine the number of points is to go through the process and see how many points it wants to charge. I suspect it varies based on a lot of factors.


Yes, but you forfeit the entire weeks points if you stay one night or seven nights.  The variation is on the size of unit you use and how much extra you have to pay above the fees and points. It’s a terrible use of points


----------



## dioxide45 (May 24, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> Yes, but you forfeit the entire weeks points if you stay one night or seven nights.  The variation is on the size of unit you use and how much extra you have to pay above the fees and points. It’s a terrible use of points


I agree it is a terrible use of points, but this isn't the same as regular week long exchanges, this is a different program with different requirements. Exchanging into hotels not other timeshares. One just has to search for what is available and see how much it costs to book.


----------



## Mongoose (May 24, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I agree it is a terrible use of points, but this isn't the same as regular week long exchanges, this is a different program with different requirements. Exchanging into hotels not other timeshares. One just has to search for what is available and see how much it costs to book.


It’s described in a FAQ.  You exchange a full week regardless of length of stay.






						Interval International | Faq Main
					

Interval International is a timeshare exchange company with locations around the world offering it?s members the ability to exchange their timeshare for time an another location.



					www.intervalworld.com


----------



## tschwa2 (May 24, 2022)

There are short stays and hotel exchanges.  You have to be gold or platinum but you search without being either but before confirming it will make you upgrade your account.  You should be able to go through the process for either short stay or hotel exchange and it will tell you in the case of short stay how many points would be required and in the case of hotel exchange what the additional fee plus exchange fee using x number of points, with you designating how many points you want to use.


----------



## easyrider (May 25, 2022)

We haven't ever used credits for anything other than reservations or exchanges. It is interesting that they can be used in II for hotels. 

Bill


----------



## cpamomma (May 25, 2022)

I went through the whole reservation process (other than finalizing it) to see if the points would show.  It did not.  It just showed my WM account info and said the points would come from that account.  It just did not say how much.  It is also non-refundable, so once you hit finalize, you are stuck.  I will try calling II.  I just was trying to avoid a long on-hold wait.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tschwa2 (May 25, 2022)

cpamomma said:


> I went through the whole reservation process (other than finalizing it) to see if the points would show.  It did not.  It just showed my WM account info and said the points would come from that account.  It just did not say how much.  It is also non-refundable, so once you hit finalize, you are stuck.  I will try calling II.  I just was trying to avoid a long on-hold wait.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Did it ask you toward the beginning how many points you wanted to search with or use?  I believe in the hotel exchange it is on the page after you  put in the location and date.


----------



## cpamomma (May 25, 2022)

It did not ask for number of points.  It just asked which timeshare I wanted it to search with.  I only own WM, so that was what I put in.  Thanks


----------



## dioxide45 (May 25, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> Did it ask you toward the beginning how many points you wanted to search with or use?  I believe in the hotel exchange it is on the page after you  put in the location and date.


WHen I used my Marriott DC points unit to try this. After I select the unit then enter my search criteria, the screen that shows the results seems to indicate points available for exchange. I don't know where it gets this number from. We have no elected points this year, but I also suspect they aren't doing a real time check to Marriott and will simply try to validate your points/week for deposit. Some of the hotels are just the amount of points and some also have additional cash consideration;


----------



## tschwa2 (May 25, 2022)

Yes that is how mine look too.  I am wondering if hers doesn't because Worldmark can exchange with either points or by depositing a week maybe the system assumes it is a weeks deposit.


----------



## cpamomma (May 25, 2022)

I will let you know when I get an answer from II.  This is starting to feel like it is more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## jeffmit (Sep 5, 2022)

cpamomma said:


> I will let you know when I get an answer from II.  This is starting to feel like it is more trouble than it is worth.


Did you get an answer from II?  What was the result?


----------

